# NOW IPO



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I have Pilots rather than IPOs but I love them. Mostly. The toe strap has a tendency to slip off, which is a pain.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Donutz said:


> I have Pilots rather than IPOs but I love them. Mostly. The toe strap has a tendency to slip off, which is a pain.


From the Now site, it looks like they have different straps and highbacks, and the Pilots are a little stiffer. IPO has hanger 1.0 and Pilots have 2.0, whatever that means?

Have you ridden the IPOs too?

ETA: Different bushings too


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Never tried the IPO but a friend has them and gets on well with them. Toe strap is their basic one, which seems to work better than their 3D ones on the pilot and drive.

Hanger 2.0 is wider in the heel than 1.0. 1.0 can be seen uncomfortable fit if you don't like snug heel cups. Are you looking at am old set? The current IPOs have hanger 2.0.

Bushings can be swapped very easily.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

zc1 said:


> Never tried the IPO but a friend has them and gets on well with them. Toe strap is their basic one, which seems to work better than their 3D ones on the pilot and drive.
> 
> Hanger 2.0 is wider in the heel than 1.0. 1.0 can be seen uncomfortable fit if you don't like snug heel cups. Are you looking at am old set? The current IPOs have hanger 2.0.
> 
> Bushings can be swapped very easily.


Looks like they just didn't update their "compare" feature on the website. When you sort by 2.0, both the Pilots and IPO show up.

Thanks for the feedback, sounds like 2.0 will be better for my wide boots.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Yeah, if you have wide boots, definitely go with the 2.0.

The latest IPOs are basically the old Brigades, meaning they are well tested over the years. Solid, comfy, cheap.

My only nitpick would be the basic ankle strap. The stock EVA strap is comfy and supportive and all that, just not flippable to freeride/surfy modes. IPO probably doesn't need a freeride setting so not a big deal, and the asym straps are sold as an accessory.


----------



## CauseNAffect (Feb 1, 2016)

Donutz said:


> I have Pilots rather than IPOs but I love them. Mostly. The toe strap has a tendency to slip off, which is a pain.


The toe strap slips off for me after every run. Liked the bindings, the straps are ass though. Upgrade needed.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

CauseNAffect said:


> The toe strap slips off for me after every run. Liked the bindings, the straps are ass though. Upgrade needed.











Extras Flow B







www.now-snowboarding.com





3D toe strap kit. I'll try this next fall when they're back in stock.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Donutz said:


> Extras Flow B
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I complained and they sent me a free set of 3d toe straps. Still have the issue though not as bad. The 3d contours look like they may be better. Only $50 for something that should just work. I have a busted ankle buckle too but these things happen I guess.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Donutz said:


> Extras Flow B
> 
> 
> 
> ...





f00bar said:


> I complained and they sent me a free set of 3d toe straps. Still have the issue though not as bad. The 3d contours look like they may be better. Only $50 for something that should just work. I have a busted ankle buckle too but these things happen I guess.


The _3D Toe Strap_ isn't great. It's the same one that comes on the Drives. 

The _3D Contour Toe Strap_ is the one to get. It comes with their new Pilots and will hopefully be available again in the fall. I have zero complaints about it...well maybe the 'now' branding being ugly, but whatever. At least the strap stays where you place it.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

burton toe straps go straight on guys


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

zc1 said:


> The _3D Toe Strap_ isn't great. It's the same one that comes on the Drives.
> 
> The _3D Contour Toe Strap_ is the one to get. It comes with their new Pilots and will hopefully be available again in the fall. I have zero complaints about it...well maybe the 'now' branding being ugly, but whatever. At least the strap stays where you place it.


That's the one I have on my Pilots, and it does _not _stay put. I'm hoping the plain 3Ds will work better.

I'm guessing that a lot of it comes down to the interaction between the shape of the user's boot and the strap. My Ride Lassos won't hold the Contour strap for even a full run.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Donutz said:


> That's the one I have on my Pilots, and it does _not _stay put. I'm hoping the plain 3Ds will work better.
> 
> I'm guessing that a lot of it comes down to the interaction between the shape of the user's boot and the strap. My Ride Lassos won't hold the Contour strap for even a full run.


Ah, gotcha. The 3D toe straps worked fine for me with DC boots, but not with my Burton boots...not at all -- same deal as you describe with the Lasso and the contour straps. I still have to try swapping the left and right toe straps, as I've read that that can also help. The DC boots had a textured toe, though, where the Burtons are completely smooth. For whatever reason the contour strap works fine with them, though.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Thinking maybe I'll go with the Lien At instead at this point. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

smellysell said:


> Thinking maybe I'll go with the Lien At instead at this point.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I realy can't wait to ride with these, seriously straight out of the box they look great and found plenty of adjustment to get them mounted both on the PP and Yup right where I wanted them.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

I'd like to try a set of those at some point, just out of interest. 

As of next season, though, I've switched my oldest children's boards almost all to Now bindings because with the tool-less kit it makes it easy to swap their bindings between boards, same as I can. My oldest two are the same binding size so now they can easily swap boards. It's also easier to transport and store the boards (more compact).


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I've been happy with my burton cartels so far, but for the upcoming season I have a set of malavitas to go on.

And a set of stratas for a charger board and STR for a park-y board. And a pair of old reflex missions and EST cartels that are getting sold on boards for dirt cheap because I'm done putting up with used bindings that I have to source parts for lol. Finally decided to just take the plunge for new bindings (or barely used ones) instead of trying to find used ones that work. Usually... they don't.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

The used market can be great for stuff that really hasn't been used, gear getting flipped with little to no time on, but agree regarding 'used bindings


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I should have learned my lesson when I first started. I bought a used board which came with forum bindings on it.

Was so much better than a rental board. Then one day I broke a strap riding with some friends and a buddy rode my board down the hill because he had a decade more experience than I did.

Then my first time down a black I snapped a strap and ended up tomahawking down and having to claw my way back up.

Apparently, I don't learn...


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

zc1 said:


> I still have to try swapping the left and right toe straps, as I've read that that can also help.


Leave the toe caps/straps as-is, just swap these kinked sliders left and right so that the kink points up. Should do the trick. I run all my Nows like this and no slippage.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Great tip, thanks! I'll give that a go.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> I should have learned my lesson when I first started. I bought a used board which came with forum bindings on it.
> 
> Was so much better than a rental board. Then one day I broke a strap riding with some friends and a buddy rode my board down the hill because he had a decade more experience than I did.
> 
> ...


I inspect my ladder straps every morning for this exact reason!
I see tiny cracks forming regularly and actually carry spare ladders in my pocket every day.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Yeah I was new and dumb. I carry some in my pack now.

The recent issue was with one of the ankle straps that was apart. I tried to tape it instead of swapping it out for another one I had because i was lazy and that sure showed me.

For this kind of equipment I'm just going to start buying new unless I have spare parts on hand.

At this point, I think I have 3-4 solid sets of bindings right now.

-New malavitas ests
-New strata and STR
-A set of older EST cartels on my yup.... (I might think replacing these because of the the ankle straps is ripping near where the strap goes in. I think I just need to trim the straps)

old old old EST cartels that I swapped highbacks on with a pair of burtons I thrifted in a resort town
burton missions that need to be tossed out or sold with a board. They work if you have nothing else but they're beat.
So yeah. Should be covered on bindings lol. I have some lace boots with a heel boa (32 sequence) that I'm probably going to return for a triple boa boot... I'm keeping my eye out for something from ride or k2.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

I am poor at the moment lol. New straps and ladders are the best I can do. I envy your binding quiver and respect your mindset. 
I sometimes think about tiny cracks forming on the plastic inside the top straps of my older bindings. Shit I cannot see.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I got most of these used, on auction on ebay, or on closeout in the very recent past. Burton extended their pro deal to hcw and I'd look at their boards except nothing is in stock. 

Might not be the best financial mindset but I had a boarding trip get canceled and I figured I'd throw the money at supporting a local shop or something. I guess I can sell some of the stuff off locally based on what I decide to keep. 

I have a few boards but honestly I'll be really happy when I feel like i have a decent basic quiver. As excited as I am about gear, I really don't like swapping around boards because I like the feeling of getting onto something and feeling that wonderful feeling of familiarity that makes me not even think about the board. 

I've literally been working so much that I don't have time for anything else except for a workout here and there.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> As excited as I am about gear, I really don't like swapping around boards because I like the feeling of getting onto something and feeling that wonderful feeling of familiarity that makes me not even think about the board.


I firmly believe it takes 4 days to muscle memory a new board, and thats if your brain is switched on


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

I have the Drive, Captain Fin and the Bridgade from Now. They each come with three different toe straps that Now offers.
The best one is the one that comes with the Captain Fin (The _3D Contour Toe Strap_). It has a sticky feel to it that stays on your boot better than the other two. Having said that, I just bought a Burton toe straps to try.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Great thread. I’m a fan of Nows and the only other bindings I’m interested in trying atm are Liens and Karakorams (the snowsurf ones). The discussion of NOW toe straps has me thinking about my setup for sure.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

The Karakoram Prime Connect bindings look interesting, mostly for the quick swapping ability...even faster than Now bindings. I don't know if those are the same ones you're talking about.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Paxford said:


> Great thread. I’m a fan of Nows and the only other bindings I’m interested in trying atm are Liens and Karakorams (the snowsurf ones). The discussion of NOW toe straps has me thinking about my setup for sure.


If you like riding your Nows without highbacks, K2 Lineups might be worth looking into. They're just like the Lien in surfy mode, but with much softer highbacks. I just got a second pair for my Party Wave for just over $100.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

WigMar said:


> If you like riding your Nows without highbacks, K2 Lineups might be worth looking into. They're just like the Lien in surfy mode, but with much softer highbacks. I just got a second pair for my Party Wave for just over $100.


Hmmm, sounds like a pretty great match for a Party Platter.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

smellysell said:


> Hmmm, sounds like a pretty great match for a Party Platter.


They're a good fit on my Slush Slasher for sure.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

zc1 said:


> The Karakoram Prime Connect bindings look interesting, mostly for the quick swapping ability...even faster than Now bindings. I don't know if those are the same ones you're talking about.


Yes and no. If buying currently on sale Connect-S are what I’d target, but they are coming out with something snowsurf specific next season.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Gotcha. Layback look interesting. Looking forward to your review! I'm guessing they won't be split-compatible?


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Here's a nice vid of Alex Yoder doing the quiver thing with Karakoram Prime Connect bindings:





.

Pretty slick-looking functionality, but not a ton of reviews it there.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

zc1 said:


> Gotcha. Layback look interesting. Looking forward to your review! I'm guessing they won't be split-compatible?


Disclosure, I know very little about splitboarding. The company told me about the Layback when I asked about a set of Prime Connect SL's I found on discount vs Connect-S, so my understanding is the Layback will also be split-compatible. Just pinged the rep to confirm. From my prior interaction with the rep-

_from a riding standpoint, you are going to notice a huge difference between the connect S and the prime SL. the SL will be much stiffer and responsive without alot of side to side flex that most snow surfers like. the connect S also has a full eva footbed that is ideal for in bounds snowboarding.

the connect S will come with 2 sets of quiver connectors in the box for your solid boards, you can upgrade the the Connect bindings with a split kit for an additional $150.

the SL's most likely come with a split interface (i'm not sure since they're discounted, assuming they're new), but you'll have to buy quiver connectors to have them work on your solid board. these are $75 a set. depending on the year, there might be fitment issues on the SL's with current gen quiver connectors.

long story short, i think you'd be stoked on the connect S' as it is the binding designed around your type of riding. if you are not in a hurry, we are coming out with a new snowsurf binding called the "layback" next year. it has super low sidewalls and is even surfier than the current S._


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Paxford said:


> Disclosure, I know very little about splitboarding. The company told me about the Layback when I asked about a set of Prime Connect SL's I found on discount vs Connect-S, so my understanding is the Layback will also be split-compatible.


KARAKORAM 2021 JP


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Interesting. They didn't mention anything about the layback being split compatible, and unless the footbed is made to be removed quickly then I'm guessing it won't be. The flex doesn't sound conducive to it, anyway.

If you like surfy bindings that give you a lot of lateral freedom have a look at Salomon bindings. I run Districts (and Burton Malavitas) on my snowsurf boards. I had a chance to do a session with a couple of Moss team riders and one of them runs Districts. To that point I had only tried Holograms and Quantums. Salomon Shadow fit definitely isn't for everyone, though.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

It’s in Japanese, I bet they did mention it in Japanese 

Straight from the rep-


yes, all of our connect line for next year (layback, free ranger, and recon) will still be split compatible with the purchase of the split kit 2.0 that retails at $149.99.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

zc1 said:


> Interesting. They didn't mention anything about the layback being split compatible, and unless the footbed is made to be removed quickly then I'm guessing it won't be. The flex doesn't sound conducive to it, anyway.
> 
> If you like surfy bindings that give you a lot of lateral freedom have a look at Salomon bindings. I run Districts (and Burton Malavitas) on my snowsurf boards. I had a chance to do a session with a couple of Moss team riders and one of them runs Districts. To that point I had only tried Holograms and Quantums. Salomon Shadow fit definitely isn't for everyone, though.


Frankly I’m very hesitant to move away from NOW’s. For me, they are that good. But I’m always looking for killer deals and have added Districts to my radar, appreciate it!


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Paxford said:


> Frankly I’m very hesitant to move away from NOW’s. For me, they are that good. But I’m always looking for killer deals and have added Districts to my radar, appreciate it!


I'm the same. I had tried a few different brands before I tried Now bindings and they were a perfect fit for me for most boards. I kept Salomon Quantums on one board and my snow surf boards I run Malavitas or Districts. Everything else is Pilots or Drives.

Here's a clip of Naoya Wada, one of the Moss team riders, riding in the 'surf' style that I like.


__
http://instagr.am/p/B8_YWULAaP3/


----------

